# wax or sealant



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

hi

ive been looking around on the forum and im really confused

do i apply my sealant (carpro reload) first 
or 
wax (476s) first 

or shall i not layer the two?:wall:

thanks


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think its either wax or sealant , not both .


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

You can layer a wax _*over*_ a sealant.

Never layer a sealant over a wax as it will offer nothing.


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep. Sealant first then wax.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep agree with the guys, if you must mix it up, sealant first then wax. :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

you can use both, but colli will be fine


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

As above. Sealant first then wax but if your using collinite i would not bother with the sealant imo.


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Carlack then collinite for me, they work very well together. Just put a new winter coat on mine today.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Sealant then wax!...

Personally i think it depend's on the colour of the car!.. i found a sealant gave me the best looking result's on the silver coupe, other's may disagree, but honestly i tried a fair few highly rated product's with result's that didn't please. So moved to a sealant and i found it brought the colour and wetness right out the silver.

Now ive moved to a black car it's a sealant first then wax to seal it all in.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> As above. Sealant first then wax but if your using collinite i would not bother with the sealant imo.


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

the colour of the car is silver what would you recommend?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

From the 2 mentioned 476 but from anything Werkstat for silver.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat & wolfs Bodywrap in this order. :thumb:

1. Werkstat Prime
2. Wolfs BodyWrap.
3. Werkstat Trigger. 

Job Done. :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm also confused, I have been puting on 476s "two coats which does make it last longer" then Z-CS. If you read Zaino's instructions it indicates that the Z-CS goes on last, just don't put it on uncured waxes which stands to reason.

This is what the instructions say:

For up to 9 months protection, use Z-CS to top coat Zaino Show Car Polish protectants, or use Z-CS by itself. You can even use Z-CS as a top coat to add high-gloss and improved durability to ANY other manufacturer's product. Z-CS extends the gloss and durability of any previously applied products. Z-CS should never be applied over uncured waxes.

I think the above says it all....or is this Zaino a bit differant to other sealers????


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

_For up to 9 months protection, use Z-CS to top coat Zaino Show Car Polish protectants_

Would say this is the key phrase. You would normally use Z-CS on top of a couple of coat of Zainos sealant Z2, Z3 or Z5.
Nothing stops you putting it over wax but when using sealants you're normally trying to achieve the maxim durability.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for that info, so putting it on top of 476s is ok then?


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, I would let the wax cure overnight then put Z-CS on. If you're unable to wait that long then a good couple of hours.
Your not doing any harm, the fear is if the wax hasn't cured the Z-CS wont cure and form a protective coat, it may then just wash straight off next time.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

depends on the sealant a permanent will go on first.
a sealant like reloaded or c2v3 can be used before or after a wax.


----------

